# Prostatakrebs > Active Surveillance >  Shock, Disbelief as NCCN Changes Prostate Cancer Guidance

## LowRoad

*NCCN Leitlinien zum Prostatakerbs ändern sich:
*
_Seit über einem Jahrzehnt empfiehlt das einflussreiche National Comprehensive Cancer Network (NCCN), Männern mit Prostatakrebs mit geringem Risiko eine aktive Überwachung als einzige bevorzugte Erstbehandlungsoption anzubieten.

Aber das NCCN hat diese langjährige Empfehlung nun in der jüngsten Überarbeitung seiner Prostatakrebs-Leitlinie rückgängig gemacht.

Die Organisation empfiehlt nun, eine Erkrankung mit geringem Risiko entweder durch aktive Überwachung oder Strahlentherapie oder Operation zu behandeln, wobei allen drei dieser anfänglichen Optionen die gleiche Gewichtung beigemessen wird.
_ 
Was ist hier passiert? Eigentlich ist es doch Konsens in der aktuellen klinischen Praxis, und auch den internationalen Leitlinien, dass Niedrigrisikoerkrankungen bevorzugt eine Active-Surveillance (AS) Strategie angeboten bekommen, und erst bei nachgewiesener Progression zu definitiven Therapien geführt werden? Der Aufschrei bei den Ärzten war verständlicherweise groß, fürchten sie doch eine Abwendung der Patienten von dieser schonenden Behandlungsform, hin zu frühen Therapieformen mit erheblichem Nebenwirkungsprofil:

_Der Zweck der aktiven Überwachung besteht darin, unerwünschte Nebenwirkungen der Behandlung zu vermeiden, die das Leben verändern können, da sie Inkontinenz und erektile Dysfunktion umfassen._

Warum haben die NCCN Verantwortlichen so gehandelt, fragt sich die Ärzteschaft? Eine klare Auskunft dazu gibt es bislang nicht. Einzig ein paar Hinweise von Edward Schaeffer, dem Vorsitzenden der NCCN Arbeitsgruppe zum Prostatakrebs, lässt erahnen, worum es hier geht. Medscape schreibt:

_Er hob eine Studie der University of California San Francisco aus dem Jahr 2020 zu diesem Thema hervor, die im Journal of Urology veröffentlicht wurde. Diese Autoren kamen zu folgendem Schluss: "Angesichts der Heterogenität der Krankheit können einige Tumoren, die als geringes Risiko eingestuft werden, eine frühzeitige Behandlung bedürfen, während andere über einen bestimmten Zeitraum viel weniger intensiv beobachtet werden könnten."

_Vermutet wird nun, dass sich die NCCN vor Rechtsstreitigkeiten drücken will, die sich aus einer (zu) strickten Empfehlung für AS ergeben könnten. Bedenken, die aus Sicht eines US Arztes durchaus nachvollziehbar sind.

*Mein Fazit:*
Geändert hat sich eigentlich nichts, nur will man sich rechtliche Freiräume schaffen. Das mag verständlich sein, hilft aber den Männern bei der Entscheidungsfindung überhaupt nicht weiter.

-------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Medscape Onkology, Nov-2021; Shock, Disbelief as NCCN Changes Prostate Cancer Guidance

----------


## MartinWK

_"Angesichts der Heterogenität der Krankheit können einige Tumoren, die als geringes Risiko eingestuft werden, eine frühzeitige Behandlung bedürfen, während andere über einen bestimmten Zeitraum viel weniger intensiv beobachtet werden könnten."
_Dieses Risiko ist nicht aus der Luft gegriffen. Gleason-Upgrades nach Op sind nicht so selten, wenn systematische 6-12 Stanzen Biopsien ohne mpMRT die Erstdiagnose erstellen. Und auch dann bleibt immer ein Restrisiko; schließlich sagt der pathologische Befund wenig über die "wahre" genetische Entartung aus. Der Patient wird ebenso wie der Arzt eher vorsichtig sein und nicht die "_schonende Behandlungsform_" AS wählen - die im Übrigen keine Therapie sondern eine verlängerte Früherkennung ist.
Um den Patienten die Annahme von AS zu erleichtern bedarf es zuerst einer besseren Diagnostik, die bei weitem nicht allen angeboten wird (neben MRT auch die Templatebiopsie). Um ihm die Nebenwirkungen zu ersparen und gleichzeitig aktiv zu werden gibt es seit über 10 Jahren "fokale" Therapien. Die Op für alle zu fordern mag Schadenersatz vermeiden bei gleichzeitiger Profitmaximierung - leider nur für Ärzte und Kliniken eine win-win-Situation.

Ob die Empfehlung AS bei Niedrigrisiko bevorzugt erfolgt, und vor allem, ob sie auch durchgesetzt wird (also dem Patienten die Op oder RT verweigert wird), bezweifle ich zumindest für unser Land hier.

----------

